
Nexus One now runs Windows 3.11 - btilly
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/17/nexus-one-runs-windows-3-11-possibly-the-saddest-thing-weve-se/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29
======
elblanco
Actually, this is dosbox running Windows 3.11, and the Android port of dosbox.

<http://www.dosbox.com/>

------
dandrews
My N900 runs MVS 21.8 with the help of the s390 Hercules emulator. It's
amusing to watch it IPL and run TSO sessions with about the same response time
as a circa-1980 IBM mainframe. It's a data center in a handheld, 30 years out
of time.

What's it good for? Spending a nostalgic evening, killing a beer or two... and
that's about it. I imagine the same thing goes for that Windows 3.11 hack.

------
nkassis
That's a good example of having too much time but quite funny to watch.

In other news, windows 3.11 still looks better than Windows mobile ;p

~~~
billybob
Maybe Microsoft can leapfrog this, though. I hear Windows Mobile 7 will be as
good as Windows 98. ;)

------
jrp
This is awesome cool! After seeing the website made to look like 3.1 on here a
while ago, I have been looking for some old install media to give it a spin.

~~~
trezor
If you have a Technet plus account you can still download both MS-DOS and
Windows for Workgroups just for kicks.

I still have no idea what to use them for, but I just had to download them out
of nostalgia. At less than 5MB it was the least I could do :)

